# Other Languages > jQuery >  Filtering slickgrid's

## szlamany

I just recently tried to implement slickgrids that filter with a slick dataview.

This broke all my other existing slickgrids - due to version differences.

I'm almost tempted to re-start the entire web site with that grid working and in place first and then add my stuff around it.

Specifically I'm having hard time with this statement



```
g_rdr_objGrid[objWebParam.gridoffset].setSelectionModel(new Slick.RowSelectionModel());
```

I'm having a hard time finding a current version of slickgrid and it's components that supports .setSelectionModel.

----------


## szlamany

Has anyone looked into example 4 and trying to get that to work...

http://mleibman.github.com/SlickGrid...le4-model.html

I believe that the DATAVIEW is really a non-slickgrid example of how to make a JS dataview.

Does anyone have the time to look at this link and look at the slick.dataview.js and confirm that is the fact - that I can just as easily start building my own JS DATAVIEW with filtering as long as I link the SOURCE of the slickgrid to that DATAVIEW.

Complicated stuff  :Frown:

----------

